# Please congratulate our new Moderators!



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

JohnthePilot and carsey are the forum's new Moderators. My deepest heartfelt congratulations, gentlemen, on your promotion - and I wish you effectually dig deep inside yourselves for stamina, as you'll need all you can get, now that all the non-live-help material of TSF is getting restructured. Well done and keep on! :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations to you both


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

This has come as a bit of of shock. I was just clearing up before going to bed - yes Iain I do sleep now and again :grin: - and came across this. Many thanks for your confidence Sakis. We won't let you down. This is going to take a while to sink in so I'm going to sleep on it. 
Regards,
John.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congradulations JohnthePilot and carsey, well deserved promotion


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Dai and Doby. 
On reflection I've decided that red clashes with my coat of arms so I've reverted to my original avatar. :grin:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations to you both.

Well done.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS


To you both: You are very deserving of this new promotion...
Keep up the Brilliant Work you both do.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations John and Chris on your new, well deserved red coats. :4-clap: :4-cheers:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations John and Chris, Keep up the great work!
:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you!!!!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:luxhello: :woot: :yltype: uttahere uttahere


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats guys. Great work :smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*ray: ray: :4-clap: :4-clap:

*WELL DONE to the both of you!!*:sayyes:

(see I can even know what's happening even when I'm not home. :laugh:
(I only hope that this turns out alright, as this screen of my brother's is very weird.:grin
Sincerest Regards,


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats to you both and well done!!

You beat me to it John - I was going to mention that the red clashed with your avatar...:grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

This came as a total shock to me aswell. It happened just as I went to bed.

Thanks again guys


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*peaks jealously at John & Chris*
:laugh: Congrats to you both!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Oops! meant to write Peeks


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

John,

You've come along way baby. I remember working on one of your first threads. I had a feeling even then. 

Congrats to both of you


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations to the both of you! Really well deserved! Keep up the great work!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Awesome job guys! :4-clap: Be careful with the new toys though! :wink:


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Cheers everyone ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> Awesome job guys! :4-clap:



Many thanks.



> Be careful with the new toys though! :wink:


We will, don't worry. We did think of what we could do with some of Glas' posts but didn't think it would go down well. :laugh:



K-B said:


> Oops! meant to write Peeks


Thanks K-B. Was tempted to use my new powers to correct your earlier typo but thought better of it. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your congratulations. It really is a pleasure working with you all. 
It still hasn't really sunk in yet, but I can assure you that we won't be rushing round moving threads hither and thither. Well, not just for a while yet, although we did have some plans for Dr.Glas. :grin: 

Thanks again.
Regards,
John.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

hmmmm....isnt that multiple posting john?? You could easily use your new edit button :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

carsey said:


> hmmmm....isnt that multiple posting john?? You could easily use your new edit button :grin:



Haven't got used to it yet. :grin:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

<TWIBAT>, now John has the capability to twist me pro-Linux posts
:laugh:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*my
why no edit button in comments forum?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

John and Chris, it's good to hear you were shocked at the news - for no matter how well-deserved a promotion might be, it should never be taken for granted. :smile:

It is even better you aren't shocked at the amount of work that awaits you - for it shows you are go-getters (or nearsighted, as you saw the cheese and not the trap :grin.

So, OK, now fellas, let's move from "it's a pleasure working with you" to "it's a pressure working with zazu"). :4-whip: :laugh:


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Well...I'm late as usual--sincere congrats to you both! :grin:

Zazula--you mean you're _not_ a pleasure to work with...:winkgrin:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats gents. Keep up the great work.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Ried said:


> Well...I'm late as usual--sincere congrats to you both! :grin:


Many thanks Lisa



Ried said:


> Zazula--you mean you're _not_ a pleasure to work with...:winkgrin:


There's a world of difference between working _with_ him and _for_ him.:4-whip: :grin: 



mattlock138 said:


> Congrats gents. Keep up the great work.


Thanks mattlock, and congratulations to you too. Only realised because of your colour change. Your announcement was tucked away in Tweakers.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

JohnthePilot said:


> We will, don't worry. We did think of what we could do with some of Glas' posts but didn't think it would go down well. :laugh:


 Just remember - anything you can do, I can do better...:grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

hahaha. Goood one glas.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks John. Much like yourself, I was very surprised when I got promoted. Great bunch of people on here, and I'm glad to be a part of the team.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats to both of you! Keep up your great work!

Just take an extra second to think and check when hitting that "Moderate" button... :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks all of you. 

Greatly appreciated :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Ried; said:


> Zazula--you mean you're _not_ a pleasure to work with...:winkgrin:


I am, Lisa, of course I am... Don't listen to those maligns... :smile:


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Glaswegian said:


> Just remember - anything you can do, I can do better...:grin:


Offensive link removed :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

DumberDrummer said:


> Offensive link removed - again :grin:



Now there's a challenge you can't refuse Iain. :grin:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Late Congratulations here to you both!

This is the first time in a few weeks I've had a spare moment to come down to this announcements forum - very happy to see the good news.

. . . Gary


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

OldGrayGary said:


> Late Congratulations here to you both!
> 
> This is the first time in a few weeks I've had a spare moment to come down to this announcements forum - very happy to see the good news.
> 
> . . . Gary


Thanks Gary.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Cheers gary :4-cheers:


----------

